# Trigger point injections



## vkratzer (Apr 15, 2009)

Can we bill the HCPC code for the medication as well as the trigger point injection or is the medication inclusive with the injection.

Thank you.

Vicky K


----------



## BRIDGE (Apr 15, 2009)

vkratzer said:


> Can we bill the HCPC code for the medication as well as the trigger point injection or is the medication inclusive with the injection.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Vicky K



The Medication is inclusive with the injection.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 15, 2009)

Majority of carriers bundle the "caine" family meds into the trigger point.  Are you using another medication?


----------



## vkratzer (Apr 15, 2009)

We used marcaine and aristocort.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 15, 2009)

It would seen that you could bill for aristocort.  We bill for kenalog (J3301) and receive payment.  Aristocort (forte) is J3302.  It appears that kenalog and aristocort are in the triamcinolone family.


----------



## issbilling (Apr 13, 2017)

*Trigger point injections with ultrasound guidance*

Hello Billers and Coders,

Can someone tell me Why Ultrasounds are being denied with certain insurance carriers for trigger point injections and what are the general rules for billing trigger point injections with ultrasounds?  Is there  a specific rule for treating the patient with TPI 20553 weekly.  Please help.


----------



## jennygambrell (May 12, 2017)

check the payer policies... many, like BCBS of TN specifically state that US guidance is considered investigation, when done with Trigger point injections. we have appealed- but haven't had much luck.


----------



## daedolos (May 12, 2017)

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/129871-ultrasound-guided-injections.html

Peace
@_*
Seems to address the injection with ultrasound guidance questions.


----------

